# Review on FO from BB & NG



## Brandica2013 (May 3, 2013)

Hello guys I posted this in a post with a different title and figured since this helps me choose Id help others by posting reviews on BrambleBerrys FO (BB) & Natures Gardens FO (NG).....

BrambleBerry FO:
Coconut Lemongrass (love,love love & so does everyone else)
Cucumber Melon
Chipotle Caramel
Crisp Apple Rose
Oatmeal Milk & Honey 
Sweet Pea
Blue Man
Lavender FO (I'm not big on it but every loves it)
Baby Powder(I'm not big on that but smelt just like it)
*I did not like:
Jasmine Dreams (way to floral)
Plumeria was OK.
Cranberry Fig OK (Found out later that it makes a great holiday ROOM SPRAY it's strong you only have to use a little)

Natures Garden FO:
Pink sugar
Caribbean Fragrance 
Juicy Couture Type Fragrance (love & was great in HP not sure about CP)
Lilac Fragrance 
NG Loving Spell Fragrance (I had BB type but was not our favorite one)
Aqua di Gio Type Fragrance

NG Did not like:
Extremely Sexy for MEN Fragrance (bad chemical smell)
Lily of the Valley Fragrance
Orchid Rain Fragrance

HOPE THIS HELPS 

I wanted to add that I had not used most of these in CP or HP so some may calm after curing


----------



## newbie (May 3, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only person who dislikes Extremely Sexy for Men. Mine didn't smell so bad OOb but in soap, it was definitely not for us.


----------



## Brandica2013 (May 3, 2013)

newbie said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only person who dislikes Extremely Sexy for Men. Mine didn't smell so bad OOb but in soap, it was definitely not for us.



Yeah I agree 100% it was in a HP soap & the colors and the soap was real nice but the smell was horrible.Does it smell chemically to you 2?Ruined ~ so my partner shaved and added it to MP with the Gio FO I mentioned above from NG...It was real nice after that... at least the HP did not go to waste!!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 11, 2013)

I bought something from Brambleberry sand they sent me a sample of their Red Apple FO. It smells lovely, exactly like a Red Delicious apple. Not sure what to do with it yet, as I have been reading about how some FO's don't hold or come out smelling strange with CP. Has anyone tried this FO yet?


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jun 11, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> I bought something from Brambleberry sand they sent me a sample of their Red Apple FO. It smells lovely, exactly like a Red Delicious apple. Not sure what to do with it yet, as I have been reading about how some FO's don't hold or come out smelling strange with CP. Has anyone tried this FO yet?



The soap scent review board says the BB Red Apple accelerates. Most people used it at .7 PPO. Be prepared to move quickly. One person said it faded. Everyone loved the scent. Good luck!


----------



## kazmi (Jun 11, 2013)

Brandica, does the coconut last in the BB Coconut Lemongrass?


----------



## bonnyny (Jun 13, 2013)

I used NG Orchid Rain in Genny's shampoo bar (with gm) and found it totally delightful - fresh, light, floral. Guess everybody is different in what they like!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> The soap scent review board says the BB Red Apple accelerates. Most people used it at .7 PPO. Be prepared to move quickly. One person said it faded. Everyone loved the scent. Good luck!



.7 ounces?


----------



## newbie (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, the 0.7 ppo is for 0.7 ounces per pound of oils.

And yes, the Extremely Sexy for men smelled gross and chemical and dirty almost. I got a big bottle too. Blech. Anyone like it and want my bottle for free?


----------



## Brandica2013 (Jan 19, 2014)

kazmi said:


> Brandica, does the coconut last in the BB Coconut Lemongrass?



Sorry I have not been on in so long been sick but yes it does and its a favorite of mine :razz:


----------



## Brandica2013 (Jan 19, 2014)

bonnyny said:


> I used NG Orchid Rain in Genny's shampoo bar (with gm) and found it totally delightful - fresh, light, floral. Guess everybody is different in what they like!



I know its a long time since iv been on i have many health issues with lots of pain i have fibromyalgia and bunches of other stuff that keep me away but anyhow I used this in lotion so maybe i used too much or it may smell better in a cp or hp? IDK SO TY FOR THIS


----------



## Brandica2013 (Jan 19, 2014)

newbie said:


> Yes, the 0.7 ppo is for 0.7 ounces per pound of oils.
> 
> And yes, the Extremely Sexy for men smelled gross and chemical and dirty almost. I got a big bottle too. Blech. Anyone like it and want my bottle for free?



LOL you giving it away :lolno:


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2014)

Heck, I'd almost pay someone to take it off my hands ( the Ex. Sexy for Men). I have run into people who like it but no one has asked for it! ****. 

I always wonder how much what we smell differs from other people. Do they smell the same thing I do but have different feelings about that smell or do they smell something completely different? I wish there were a way to objectify but you can't know.

I have BB's Cranberry Fig too and for some reason, it seems like a holiday scent and I think for them it sells like a holiday scent too. It smells nothing like either cranberry or fig- can't figure that FO out.

PS. Brandica, have you had your Vitamin D levels checked? I've read that if your levels are low, it can make people feel very achy and sore. Every little improvement helps!


----------



## mkstylessoap (Jan 20, 2014)

I actually am not crazy for either loving spell or pink sugar by NG. Pink Sugar is very weak and I can use half the amount from the one at WSP and get a stronger scent. The loving spell at NG had too much of an orange fragrance where the actual one smells more of grapes. Just my two cents.


----------



## Brandica2013 (Jan 24, 2014)

newbie said:


> Heck, I'd almost pay someone to take it off my hands ( the Ex. Sexy for Men). I have run into people who like it but no one has asked for it! ****.
> 
> I always wonder how much what we smell differs from other people. Do they smell the same thing I do but have different feelings about that smell or do they smell something completely different? I wish there were a way to objectify but you can't know.
> 
> ...



everyone just likes different things,but for the most part i have good taste in perfumes and my friends go buy it after they loved it on me then they end up hating it on their self. Its crazy how that works.

and i was thinking about that Vitamin D thing im sure mines not good cause i never get out and don't take any supplements so ty i think ill ask my doc on the 6th about that.


----------



## Brandica2013 (Jan 24, 2014)

mkstylessoap said:


> I actually am not crazy for either loving spell or pink sugar by NG. Pink Sugar is very weak and I can use half the amount from the one at WSP and get a stronger scent. The loving spell at NG had too much of an orange fragrance where the actual one smells more of grapes. Just my two cents.



Yeah i honestly prefer the Hobby Lobby Love Spell. And iv only tried NG Pink Sugar so id love to try WSP  ty!! My friend uses the "real" Pink Sugar perfume and loves my whipped body butter in it but soap i have not tried it in yet so i bet it could be different???


----------



## AnnaMarie (Jan 24, 2014)

On Brambleberry's red apple f.o.: it is lovely, and not too sweet.  I had absolutely not a lick of trouble with it in cold process, and I did a swirl.  Several months later the smell is still strong.


----------

